# Gtx 760 oder r9 280x w/ a10 5700



## Wasserpflanze (30. Oktober 2014)

hey ich will meine gpu upgraden und eig wollte ich die r9 280x nehmen 
aber ne gtx 760 wäre auch nicht schlecht 

die etwas schwächere GPU würden meinem prozessor denke ich mal mehr zusagen         ( den ich natürlich auch erneuern werde )

werden der cpu zur unterstützung noch einen neuen lüfter kaufen ( den ich dann auch am neuen cpu verwenden werde ) 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

Logikfehler
eine solche GPU zu nehmen würde _jetzt _vielleicht Sinn machen, mit einer neuen, potenteren CPU *dann *allerdings wieder nicht mehr.
Schreib doch eher mal in den anderen Chat was dein Budget ist und naja, anstatt mit so 2 halbgaren Lösungen wäre im Zweifelsfall die auch etwas aus den Jahren gekommene Möglichkeit Sparen eine Option, also warten bis man das Geld für beides hat.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> hey ich will meine gpu upgraden und eig wollte ich die r9 280x nehmen
> aber ne gtx 760 wäre auch nicht schlecht
> 
> die etwas schwächere GPU würden meinem prozessor denke ich mal mehr zusagen         ( den ich natürlich auch erneuern werde )
> ...


   Kommt auf Dein Budget an. Eine R9 280X ist auf jeden Fall stark, aber wenn du später dann eine sehr gute CPU kaufst, musst Du dann halt RELATIV früher erneut eine bessere Grafikkarte nachkaufen, als wenn Du direkt eine R9 290 nimmst. 

Ach ja: willst du denn NUR eine neue CPU holen? Wenn ja, dann passt die R9 280X wiederum doch, denn für den Sockel FM2/FM2+ gibt es ja keine wirklich guten CPUs im Vergleich zum Intel Sockel 1150. 


PS: eine GTX 760 ist nur so stark wie die günstigere R9 270X, würde ich daher nicht nehmen


----------



## Wasserpflanze (30. Oktober 2014)

mhmm kay 
Eine frage passt diese cpu auf Mein board AMD A10-7850K Black Edition, 4x3.7GHz, 4MB Cache: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Sind ja die neuen von Amd und sollte meiner meinung nicht zu bullneck kommen 

mein mainboard Msi 2AE0 Motherboard Specs


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

naja, ich würde auch kein halbgares Ding mit einem A10 machen, da das Ding halt ansich ein guter Chip ist, aber mehr für so HTPCs ohne eigene Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> mhmm kay
> Eine frage passt diese cpu auf Mein board AMD A10-7850K Black Edition, 4x3.7GHz, 4MB Cache: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Sind ja die neuen von Amd und sollte meiner meinung nicht zu bullneck kommen
> 
> mein mainboard Msi 2AE0 Motherboard Specs




Das Board ist Sockel FM2, der AMD A10-7850K aber FM2+, das wird also nicht gehen. Und selbst wenn der laufen würde: schon ein Intel Core i3-4000er für 90-95€ wäre 25-30% schneller. Ein moderner Core i5 für 150-170€ sogar über 50%.

Für Dein Board könnte der hier passen: http://geizhals.at/de/amd-a10-6800k-ad680kwohlbox-a950987.html  besser ginge es nicht - der ist ähnlich stark/schwach wie der 7850k. Das Problem ist, dass Du scheinbar ein Board aus einem Fertig-PC hast, und da kann man nicht genau sagen, welche CPUs wirklich funktionieren, weil es da auch idR keine BIOS-Updates gibt, um neuere CPUs kompatibel zu machen. 

Aber die Frage ist auch, ob diese CPUs überhaupt nennenswert besser als der 5700er wären ^^


----------



## Wasserpflanze (30. Oktober 2014)

also was wäre jetzt die beste lösung ne 760 270x oder 280x ? ich werde die cpu upgraden aber ich denke es wird doch ein paar monate dauern 3-4
und ich will in der zeit gut spielen können ? ne 760 würde meiner cpu besser kommen als eine 280x 

und upgraden werde ich dann glaube ich nichmehr in den nächsten jahren ich bin keine grafik ****
medium reicht mir völlig aus


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> also was wäre jetzt die beste lösung ne 760 270x oder 280x



nein, die beste Möglichkeit ist Sparen und _warten_
Und wenn jetzt schon nicht so sehr dahinter bist, dann kannst auch noch warten und beides Upgraden


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> ne 760 würde meiner cpu besser kommen als eine 280x


 das wäre Schwachsinn, dann solltest du nämlich lieber eine R9 270X nehmen - die ist so stark wie die GTX 760, aber günstiger.

Aber um dir einen Rat zu geben müssten wir erst mal wissen: was hast Du denn überhaupt AKTUELL für eine Grafikkarte?  ^^


----------



## Wasserpflanze (30. Oktober 2014)

sapphire radeon 7850 1gb :/ da wäre zb ne 760 oder r9 270x für mich schon ein großes upgrade


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> sapphire radeon 7850 1gb :/ da wäre zb ne 760 oder r9 270x für mich schon ein großes upgrade



und aber *Unterfordert *mir einer neuen CPU weswegen es nicht wirklich Sinn machen würde das so zu machen, das es jetzt passt aber man in _absehbarer _Zeit vor hat ein weiteres Update zu fahren
Wenn würde eher eine GTX 970 Sinn machen, die vielleicht mit der APU Unterfordert wäre, später aber nicht


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Wasserpflanze schrieb:


> sapphire radeon 7850 1gb :/ da wäre zb ne 760 oder r9 270x für mich schon ein großes upgrade



naja, die wären dann ca 30% schneller UND du hast keine Probleme, falls ein Spiel mit nur 1GB GrafikRAM nicht auskommt - aber an sich solltest Du da lieber eher eine R9 280X nehmen, oder als Kompromiss eine R9 280 (170-180€) - mit ner R9 270X oder so hast du zwar nen Schub, wenn du aber DANN eine richtig gute CPU holst, ist die R9 270X wiederum schon fast zu wenig.


----------

